# Realtek vs Ralink

## TheLexx

I'm thinking about buying a usb - wifi n adapter. I am wondering between Realtek and Ralink which has the better Linux support. Has anyone tried both and which seam to have the best feature support?

----------

## DONAHUE

ralink 100%, realtek 90%

----------

## chithanh

The current driver situation can be seen here:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/

----------

## 666threesixes666

i have bad experiences with my rtl8187.....  idk about the other, its a netgear wg111 v2 (avoid this one, might work for alfa boards though)  though i do love my ath9k_htc netgear wna 1100 (but it doesnt support cracking very well)

----------

